# Starting point 40 cm Cube  ""A touch of red""



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Hi All, Time to start a new journal with my new 40cm Optiwhite Cube

Cube 40cm
Pressurised Co2 run through a reactor.
Aqua pro 2 filter.
One 30w 6500k garden flood light 
JBL pro scape Substrate 
EI ferts

Hardscape
Dragon stone and DW.

Plants 
Alternathera rosaefolia 
Crypt wendtii brown
Fissidens fontanus 
Gratiola viscidula
HC Cuba carpet 
Hygrophila lancea ( Araguaia)
Ludwigia repens 
Polygonum ( sao paulo)
Riccardia chamedryfolia
Rotala (bonsai)

2 photos of the Hardscape 
This one will be up and running in the next few weeks


----------



## Bacms (3 Nov 2015)

Very cool piece of wood


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Hi Rodoselada, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

HI Crossocheius, Alexander b, Thank you both


----------



## Crossocheilus (3 Nov 2015)

I might be tempted to remove the left most branch as it is relatively thick and this makes it very dominant in the scape in my opinion.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> I might be tempted to remove the left most branch as it is relatively thick and this makes it very dominant in the scape in my opinion.



Hi C, You are not the first to say that. A good friend who is great with design like you and the wife said the same thing  Now its for the chop.

Thank you  Now I am thinking of grafting on another twiggy bit to match the rest ???? Ho how it drives you mad keep looking and looking then NO that's not right 

That' what great about forums all the help and info


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Hi Sarpijk,Thank You


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Nov 2015)

Nice work Roy

Is that the wood you got at the weekend? best get it in a bucket of water, you dont want it floating off


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Nov 2015)

Wow you don't waste any time...I see you're putting your new rock purchase to use straight away Interesting scape, looking forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Big clown said:


> Nice work Roy
> 
> Is that the wood you got at the weekend? best get it in a bucket of water, you dont want it floating off



Hi Mate, The front twiggy bits are from the W/end Yes there going in a bucket as we speak  The others are old pieces well soaked 

It was really a fab day  Great to meet up with you all and chat plus watch George create a wonderful scape in real time 

If I can ?? Would be great to see you all again /  Sat 21 Nov And see how the scape is coming along Ho and get some more small bits of DW  Ho and some Rock 

Speak soon


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> I might be tempted to remove the left most branch as it is relatively thick and this makes it very dominant in the scape in my opinion.




Ok Cut Done twiggy bit added  I like the open space.And had a bit of a change around with the rock too

Photos


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> It was really a fab day  Great to meet up with you all and chat plus watch George create a wonderful scape in real time


ditto
It was amazing to watch him drop the hardscape in with minimal effort. I can only dream of being that talented one day
Not sure what I'm doing on the 21st but if I'm not up seeing the kids in Yorkshire I'll definitely meet up.

Is this the 40cm cube?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Troi said:


> Wow you don't waste any time...I see you're putting your new rock purchase to use straight away Interesting scape, looking forward to seeing this develop.



Hi Mate, Thank you  It was a great to meet you at the w/end and have a chat 

Would be great to see you again. If you can ? Thinking about coming up  Sat 21 Nov And see how the scape is coming along


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Big clown said:


> ditto
> It was amazing to watch him drop the hardscape in with minimal effort. I can only dream of being that talented one day
> Not sure what I'm doing on the 21st but if I'm not up seeing the kids in Yorkshire I'll definitely meet up.
> 
> Is this the 40cm cube?



My head is sill buzzing from watching George 

Yes it the 40 cm Cube


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Nov 2015)

Sounds good


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Troi said:


> Sounds good



Sort of sorted then ??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Tim, Thank you


----------



## Manu (4 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Ok Cut Done twiggy bit added  I like the open space.And had a bit of a change around with the rock too
> 
> Photos


Hey Roy,

Lovely hardscape, and much better without the thick branch. I really like the two twigs over the stones, it looks really natural  
It seems you've been inspired from last weekend  

Looking forward to seeing it flooded!

Cheers,
Manu 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Nov 2015)

Hi Manu, Thank you  

Yes the W/end was so inspiring my head has only just stopped buzzing


----------



## António Simões (5 Nov 2015)

Hi Greenfinger,
Very nice woods, 
A scape to follow.... 

Enviado do meu RIDGE FAB 4G através de Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Antonio s Thank you


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Nov 2015)

Hi roy

i bet you couldn't wait to play around with the hard scape   new wood and rocks why not hey. anyways nice scape you got there. its not easy scaping a cube not alot of space so something have a layout abit open does look better. 

im currently rescaping 2 of my tank atm but no time to update the jounal right now but I promise i will do soon. keep up with the updates.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

legytt said:


> Hi roy
> 
> i bet you couldn't wait to play around with the hard scape   new wood and rocks why not hey. anyways nice scape you got there. its not easy scaping a cube not alot of space so something have a layout abit open does look better.
> 
> ...



Hi Mate so true.
Smashed up some Dragon stone for the scape.The chippings I have done a little W-K.
It was an inspiring day watching George do a scape in real time Meeting you all in MK on Saturday was the icing on the cake

Looking forward to seeing your new scapes


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Jink, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Victorlantos, Thank you


----------



## zozo (6 Nov 2015)

Nice scape Roy.  It looks indeed much better with that elephants trunk gone from the left, it changes the whole focus point more to the right side tree like wood. Unbelievable what big difference such a small chance can make.. Nice to see how this develops.. Looking forrward to see this planted.. .. That wood is realy an outstanding find..


----------



## Andy D (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Roy,

Looks great. Will be looking forward to the progression.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Nov 2015)

Hi DW, Thank you


----------



## GHNelson (7 Nov 2015)

Get those branches with flat edges on wood removed .....to make it look more natural!
Never saw a root or branch with a flat edge yet
Nice composition though
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Nelson (7 Nov 2015)

Hi Roy,
Have you washed the stone ?.Ignore me if you have,but you'll find a lot of the holes are filled with dirt/clay.A screwdriver helps .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Nov 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Get those branches with flat edges on wood removed .....to make it look more natural!
> Never saw a root or branch with a flat edge yet
> Nice composition though
> Cheers
> hoggie




Hi Hoggie.Thank You 

I am working on that 



When its up and running the flat tops will be gone


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Nov 2015)

Nelson said:


> Hi Roy,
> Have you washed the stone ?.Ignore me if you have,but you'll find a lot of the holes are filled with dirt/clay.A screwdriver helps .



Hi Nelson, A lot of the dirt came out when I smashed up the rock.Then a jet wash Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Nov 2015)

Hi Alex, Thank you


----------



## banthaman.jm (8 Nov 2015)

Hey Roy, great start and looking forward to more posts.
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Nov 2015)

Hi Matt, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Nov 2015)

Hi Mr_ED Thank you  Nice to see back on UKAPS


----------



## mr_ED (14 Nov 2015)

hi Roy, can't wait to see this tank fill with plants. 
before that take your time with your hardscape until you are satisfied

 thank you Roy. i'll try to be more active this time


----------



## Sarpijk (14 Nov 2015)

Looks better now Roy! More nooks and crannies!


----------



## Icethunder (15 Nov 2015)

Hi Roy,
looks great  for a new beginning


----------



## Rob Dahl (15 Nov 2015)

Hi Roy,
What an fascinating layout with so much potential. I will follow with interest.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2015)

Hi All, Things are starting to coming together Plants ready for the Cube 
Two new Regulators from Co2 Art.Great build and superb quality regulators   One Cube the R/H Side one.And the updated version on the left for the 60cm tank 

And a inflow pipe in acrylic clear plastic  Made for me by a member of Ukaps in Mk.

Photos


----------



## Manu (3 Dec 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, Things are starting to coming together Plants ready for the Cube
> Two new Regulators from Co2 Art.Great build and superb quality regulators   One Cube the R/H Side one.And the updated version on the left for the 60cm tank
> 
> And a inflow pipe in acrylic clear plastic  Made for me by a member of Ukaps in Mk.
> ...



Hey Roy,

Those regulators look great  your plants will love them 

That pipe kinda look familiar 

When will you be planting? No pressure, but your fans are wanting 

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2015)

Manu said:


> Hey Roy,
> 
> Those regulators look great  your plants will love them
> 
> ...




Hi mate The pipe is fantastic  Thank you for that 

I cannot wait to set this up As you said the regs are superb and a fab bit of kit from Co2Art 

Shelf above the tanks and the lighting I am hoping to get done this W/end ??

Then its lights planting  camera action


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

Hi Sarpijk and Banthaman.jm, Thank you


----------



## zozo (4 Dec 2015)

Manu said:


> When will you be planting? No pressure, but your fans are wanting



Well with those beautiful new regulators a bit pressure wont be the problem..  Can't wait either.. But almost weekend.. 
Love to see that pipe in action.. 

Recently found these, that's what i would like to have that pipe with this on it..



 

The right hand regulator Roy? What's that little pipe screwed to it, is that a bubble counter or a flowmeter with a floating bullit to finetune the co2 flow?
Realy like to see what your up to with the light fixture..


----------



## Bacms (4 Dec 2015)

That is a beatiful piece of acrylic need to look into something like that for mine as the current one is made using pieces from the eheim filter outlet cut into pieces and held together with bits from the hose


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

Bacms said:


> That is a beatiful piece of acrylic need to look into something like that for mine as the current one is made using pieces from the eheim filter outlet cut into pieces and held together with bits from the hose



Hi Bacms, Here's a video of how its done


----------



## Bacms (4 Dec 2015)

I did see that video simply cannot justify buying a heat gun just for it but does look like awesome.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

zozo said:


> Well with those beautiful new regulators a bit pressure wont be the problem..  Can't wait either.. But almost weekend..
> Love to see that pipe in action..
> 
> Recently found these, that's what i would like to have that pipe with this on it..
> ...



Hi Marcel Thank you they are a great bit of kit 

The out let is really cool Do they do a single outlet fixing? What size pipe does it  fit?? or do the do different size's .

Yes the The tube is indeed the bubble counter it has an in built non return valve too  Then you use the needle valve to control the flow of bubbles the needle valve is at the end with the little nut and plastic end On the updated reg on the left its on the top and larger so easy to set and use.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

Bacms said:


> I did see that video simply cannot justify buying a heat gun just for it but does look like awesome.



(cannot justify buying a heat gun ) ????

That depends on how many you are going to make And you can use it for paint stripping when decorating


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

Hi Cai, Thank you


----------



## •Cai• (4 Dec 2015)

Top work mate. Deserves all the likes it gets. Helps others like me strive to have something like that.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

Hi Cai, Your scape is looking fab mate  Just follow the rules ferts Co2 regular water changes and maintenance.

With the amount of research you have done Your scape will look stunning mate. I cannot wait to see it flooded


----------



## •Cai• (4 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the kind words Roy. It's far from perfect but it's enjoyable to do. More I do the better il get. I'm just waiting for a few days off to flood at as I don't want to worry whilst at graft. Next week hopefully. I definately want to use some wood In my next scape for sure. Beautiful textures. You've an eye for nature in its truest form. Not an easy task.


----------



## zozo (4 Dec 2015)

Hi Roy, the acrylic duckbill outlet i yet only found in 20/25 mm that's rather big for small nano setups of using 16 mm tube. Could use a an other piece of tube to create a reducer or heat the tubes tip and make it wider so it fits. It are 2 signle rotatable nozzles on a T. Also to be used as single nozzle without T on 22,5 mm. No idea actualy wath size your pipe is.. I've ordered 2 black versions in 16 mm and 2 in 19 mm, but in transparent acrylic i've not seen them in that size. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AQUARIUM-Ac...hash=item3aa88e39d1:m:m6T8IlXotE4wjsu6-25yICA

Edit:
Oh wait!! SunSun has one in 12/16 mm (Sunsun hw-602b/hw-603b) but than you need to buy this whole set. Not a fortune, but no idea if they are for sale as single piece.. I'll keep looking. 




Greenfinger2 said:


> (cannot justify buying a heat gun ) ????



Hmmm, depends on your skills, but it also can be done with a little cheap propane penn torch.. But since the electric heat gun appeared on the market this technique is not realy explained anymore on the net. To old fashion..  Doing it with a flame needs a bit more skill and care, not to burn the tube or the house down.  That Aquarium King of DIY Joey has a video of bending acrylic sheet with a torch.. But he does it rather sloppy with a huge clumsy torch.


----------



## Rob Dahl (4 Dec 2015)

Roy, Ill bet you're as excited as I was with my new Mr. Aqua 22 gal long tank. Looks like you've really done your research. I will love to see the results.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> Roy, Ill bet you're as excited as I was with my new Mr. Aqua 22 gal long tank. Looks like you've really done your research. I will love to see the results.



Hi Rob, Exited yes mate like a little kid in a sweet shop  Getting the lights sorted this W/end. So this one should be up and running before Christmas Fingers crossed


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Dec 2015)

Hi All, Been Busy Lights are Up


----------



## zozo (5 Dec 2015)

Nice work!!  and room above it for more tanks w-k's and such.. What more do you want!?..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Dec 2015)

zozo said:


> Nice work!!  and room above it for more tanks w-k's and such.. What more do you want!?..



Hi Marcel, Thank you I am happy with the look  Sadly the Wife-- Boss Said no W-K on the top  Still she is letting me have another tank in the front room for W-K


----------



## joakimli (5 Dec 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, Been Busy Lights are Up
> 
> View attachment 78613
> 
> View attachment 78614



Nice! What lights is that? Work lights?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Dec 2015)

joakimli said:


> Nice! What lights is that? Work lights?



Hi Joakimli, Thank you 

Garden flood lights 6500k 30w £30 each From here www.tlc-direct.co.uk


----------



## zozo (5 Dec 2015)

Hi Roy, now that's intergrating planted tanks multifuctionaly into the household.  She probably want's to place a picture of you and your grand kids up there..  It's about time you make the boss a nice flower W-K..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Dec 2015)

Hi Nelson, Than You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Dec 2015)

Hi Manu, Thank you  Your pipe looks cool in there too


----------



## Icethunder (6 Dec 2015)

top, you're a real pro Roy,
everything seems elegant ...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2015)

Icethunder said:


> top, you're a real pro Roy,
> everything seems elegant ...



Hi Icethunder, Thank you  All systems go now Updates coming soon


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Jink, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2015)

Hi All, Lighting up and running  Nearly ready to go on the Cube


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2015)

Hi Manu, Thank you


----------



## Manu (9 Dec 2015)

Hey Roy! It's looking great 
Very neat set up.
You don't need a Christmas tree to decorate, this is your Christmas tree  

Looking forward to seeing the tanks planted and running 

Cheers, 
Manu


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Dec 2015)

nice one. i like them lcd you have 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Dec 2015)

legytt said:


> nice one. i like them lcd you have
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


i meant led lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2015)

legytt said:


> i meant led lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Dec 2015)

Hi Marcel Thank You


----------



## banthaman.jm (10 Dec 2015)

coming along nicely Roy 
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Dec 2015)

Hi Sarpijk ,Jink Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Dec 2015)

Hi All, FE Co2 in Bit of a tight fit had to take the bubble counter off the pressure gauge Will fix a couple of clips next to the reactor and place the B/C there


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Dec 2015)

Hi Icethunder, Thank You  Nearly ready for planting


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Dec 2015)

Manu said:


> Hey Roy! It's looking great
> Very neat set up.
> You don't need a Christmas tree to decorate, this is your Christmas tree
> 
> ...



Hi Manu, Thank you Just waiting on a couple of bits.Then it's planting time  

I cannot wait It seems like its taken forever to get this all together 

Trust me this is more exiting than Christmas  Not sure the Grandson would agree on that


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Dec 2015)

Hi Marcel, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jan 2016)

Hi All, Its planted. Now its waiting for the plants to grow in  The two rocks on the DW will come out when the wood sinks.

Some rough photos I have just finished planting up


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jan 2016)

Hi Marcel, Thank you


----------



## Rob Dahl (14 Jan 2016)

Looks great Roy. At the first image with my sleep-filled eyes I thought you had put leave litter on the bottom, but as my eyes cleared, saw that it was dragon rock and small cover plants. BTW-Do you know of any way to put in leaf litter without making it a chore to remove and weight it down to keep it from floating? Anyway, I look forward to seeing images of its maturation.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jan 2016)

Hi Rob Thank You 

Some info on leaf litter Hope it helps.

http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-641.html


----------



## zozo (14 Jan 2016)

Indeed i also had to look twice and thought i saw leave litter.  The tank looks nice and very natural that way.. 


Rob Dahl said:


> weight it down to keep it from floating?


No need for that Rob, they maybe float 2 days and than sink when soaked.  Since you have sump, you can also put them in there to soak and wait for them to sink.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Jan 2016)

Hi Rodoselada, Thank you


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 Jan 2016)

Excellent tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2016)

Hi Alex, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2016)

Hi Antonio, Thank you


----------



## Manu (17 Jan 2016)

Hey Roy,

It looks great already, it will be fantastic in a few weeks 

What's the name of the small red plant? I think I've got the same but can't remember the name... 

Looking forward to seeing the progress on that one!!

Cheers, 
Manu 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Jan 2016)

Manu said:


> Hey Roy,
> 
> It looks great already, it will be fantastic in a few weeks
> 
> ...



Hi Manu,Thank you  I cannot wait to see the back planting grow in.

Yes its the same plant that you had in your scape Alternathera rosaefolia mini


----------



## Rob Dahl (20 Jan 2016)

zozo said:


> Indeed i also had to look twice and thought i saw leave litter.  The tank looks nice and very natural that way..
> 
> No need for that Rob, they maybe float 2 days and than sink when soaked.  Since you have sump, you can also put them in there to soak and wait for them to sink.



Thank you zozo.


----------



## Rob Dahl (20 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Rob Thank You
> 
> Some info on leaf litter Hope it helps.
> 
> http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-641.html



Thank you Roy.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2016)

Hi Mark, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2016)

Hi Gill Thank you


----------



## Ovidiu (22 Jan 2016)

Hi Greenfinger, lovely start. Will be watching the progress of this little piece of nature.

What co2 reactor do you use?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2016)

Ovidiu said:


> Hi Greenfinger, lovely start. Will be watching the progress of this little piece of nature.
> 
> What co2 reactor do you use?


Hi Ovidiu, Thank you  The reactor leaked  So am using a diffuser for now


----------



## Neil Blowfield (22 Jan 2016)

Beautiful set up, looking forward to seeing the progress! 

Many thanks Blowfish


----------



## Ovidiu (22 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Ovidiu, Thank you  The reactor leaked  So am using a diffuser for now



Sorry to hear that. Do you think a diy would be more reliable that one bought from the shop? I'm asking because i've some very nice diy models here on this forum which are cheaper and better made than the ones i;ve seen like Ista or Sera.


----------



## Mark-jan (22 Jan 2016)

Beautiful tank! looking forward to seeing it grow!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2016)

Ovidiu said:


> Sorry to hear that. Do you think a diy would be more reliable that one bought from the shop? I'm asking because i've some very nice diy models here on this forum which are cheaper and better made than the ones i;ve seen like Ista or Sera.



Hi Ovidiu, Have you got a link please to the Reactor or photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2016)

Hi Jink, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jan 2016)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank You


----------



## Ovidiu (25 Jan 2016)

I was actually talking about your reactor because it doesnt look like a diy and it still leaked. I just wanted to know your opinion on these co2 reactors because to me the diy ones seem the most effective and reliable. I hope i made myself understood this time  Cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2016)

Hi All, Update plants are coming along


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2016)

Hi Mark, Thank you


----------



## Manu (27 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, Update plants are coming along


Looking great Roy 
Is there any water?  It looks clear!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Manu said:


> Looking great Roy
> Is there any water?  It looks clear!


 
Hi Manu, Thank you  Is there water in there


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Hi Neil, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Hi Rodoselada, Thank you


----------



## amritc1 (28 Jan 2016)

That wood looks like a hi five hand, grow some moss around it and shape it like a hand 

Loving the selection of plants 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi Icethunder Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2016)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Feb 2016)

Hi Alex, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Feb 2016)

Hi Update, This one is coming along ok 

The little plant hanging around at the front is a baby Bolbitis dragon tail  From Freshwater shrimp Thank Edward 
I will attach it soon.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Feb 2016)

Hi Neil, Thank You


----------



## Rob Dahl (7 Mar 2016)

Plants look so healthy. Nicely done Roy.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi All, Had a bit of algae during  the start up on this one.I am just starting to get it under control  Plants are doing well and growing in slowly 

Couple of photos


----------



## Manu (18 Mar 2016)

Looking good Roy  I am impressed you manage to keep it so clean without the help of a cleaning crew 
The Alternanthera mini is doing well


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi Marcel, Rob,Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Mar 2016)

Hi LondonDragon Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Mar 2016)

Hi Jink, Thank You


----------



## bloskas (30 Mar 2016)

looking good Roy! i like small small tank i a row! waiting for it to grow in!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Mar 2016)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2016)

Hi Z, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2016)

Hi Gill Thank You


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, Lighting up and running  Nearly ready to go on the Cube
> 
> View attachment 78853
> 
> ...



Great hardscape looks deep and spooky. Why is it when I look at that piece of wood in the tank on the left do I get this image conjuring up in my head. Imagine this upside down, the wood is stalking the piece in the tank on the right.





Steve


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2016)

Hi Jake , Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Apr 2016)

Hi All, Had a brown algae attack   So thinned out the back planting to allow more flow at the back plus a clean up and trimming of other plants and cleaned out the filter.

added some more Anubias and Java fern.

Couple of photos


----------



## Nelson (3 Apr 2016)

Coming along very nicely .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2016)

Hi Bacms , Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2016)

Hi LondonDragon Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2016)

Hi Marcel , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi All Couple of update photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Marcel, Sarpijk Thank you


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jul 2016)

Looking great Roy...nice to have you back


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Troi said:


> Looking great Roy...nice to have you back



Thank you Tim nice to be back and catching up with you all


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Hoggie Thank you


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2016)

Beautiful, can't believe you haven't planted your hardscape from the competition yet though


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

tim said:


> Beautiful, can't believe you haven't planted your hardscape from the competition yet though



Hi Tim Thank you  I know its been on the back burner for so long  Wife had an opp all ok but still not back to work yet so funds running low. Will get it up and running asap


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tim Thank you  I know its been on the back burner for so long  Wife had an opp all ok but still not back to work yet so funds running low. Will get it up and running asap


Glad the wife's ok Roy, look forward to seeing it running


----------



## Joe Turner (5 Jul 2016)

Luscious growth Roy, reds are lovely  Looking forward to seeing the comp tank planted!!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi All, Done a rescape on this one using slate as the hardscape and reusing the planted DW


----------



## Joe Turner (17 Oct 2016)

Fantastic Roy, it was well worth the wait! Both tanks look superb next to each other, can't wait to see them in 3 months time 

The use of slate is very interesting-with minimal planting this will have a unique look when grown in.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Fantastic Roy, it was well worth the wait! Both tanks look superb next to each other, can't wait to see them in 3 months time
> 
> The use of slate is very interesting-with minimal planting this will have a unique look when grown in.
> 
> Cheers, Joe



Hi Joe, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi Edwink, Neil,  Thank you


----------



## Nelson (17 Oct 2016)

Oh wow.The slate looks brilliant .


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Oct 2016)

loving that hardscape!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi Tim , DW ,Manu, Bacms, Ajadcock, Thank you 


Nelson said:


> Oh wow.The slate looks brilliant .




Thank you Neil.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> loving that hardscape!



Hi Aqua Thank you


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Oct 2016)

Looking great. Im liking the rocks 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## BBogdan (17 Oct 2016)

Really nice hardscape, good job!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Oct 2016)

Both tanks are great! Truly inspirational


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi All Thank you


----------



## Manisha (18 Oct 2016)

Again, I am another fan of the slate, it looks really natural & I really like your combination of microsorum - I  found it a bit of a boring plant to begin with but I'm becoming more of a fan as of recently  looks really good!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Oct 2016)

Hi Courtneybst, Manisha, Bloskas, Thank you


----------



## Jack Reilly (19 Oct 2016)

Wow, love this one. It's really unique. Can I ask why you cover the tanks? And what is that you're using as a cover? I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Oct 2016)

HI Jack Thank you  To slow water evaporation and dust settling on the water. Its clear acrylic glazing sheet used for greenhouse roofing


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Oct 2016)

Hi Fiske, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Oct 2016)

Hi All,  Chatting to a good friend Keith on another forum  His advice was to fill in the bare substrate center front with some slate chippings  He Never misses a thing 

Couple of photo's


----------



## Nelson (28 Oct 2016)

Brilliant Roy .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2016)

Hi Joe Turner , Kadoxu , Alexander , Sarpijk , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Nov 2016)

Hi All, Manu sent me some bigger leaf java fern Thanks mate Just right to fill in the empty space in the branches on the R/H side DW plus I have planted some Polygonum " Sao Paulo " and Lilaeopsis macloviana at the back of the scape.

Couple of photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Nov 2016)

Hi Bloskas and Joe Thank you


----------



## Nelson (12 Nov 2016)

Looking great Roy .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Nov 2016)

Hi All, This scape is starting to come together.The  back planting is coming on nicely now  And a big thank you Neil Aka Nelson for the  Dennerle Anubias Barteri var. Nana 'Bonsai. It fills out the missing spaces In my scape  
Couple of photos


----------



## Nelson (19 Nov 2016)

Love the slate in this .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Nov 2016)

Hi AnhBui ,Alexander , Thank you


----------



## Cor (20 Nov 2016)

Very nice Roy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Nov 2016)

Hi Edwink, Gary, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi All, Decided to go with a black background  The tank is coming along nicely and plants are doing well


----------



## BexHaystack (29 Nov 2016)

Fantastic Roy! I really love this scape  What is your dosing regime? Are you dosing liquid carbon too?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (29 Nov 2016)

Great tank Roy .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

BexHaystack said:


> Fantastic Roy! I really love this scape  What is your dosing regime? Are you dosing liquid carbon too?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Hi Bex, Thank you  I dose EI 10ml per day Macro then micro + 2ml easycarbo per day


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi Fiske ,EdwinK ,Anhbui ,Thank you


----------



## CooKieS (29 Nov 2016)

Nice tank! 

I liked it better with white background though, just my personnal opinion 

Keep up


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi CooKieS  I think black makes the plant colour ping


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi Tim , Gary ,Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Nov 2016)

Hi Nicpapa, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Nov 2016)

Hi Kadoxu, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2016)

Hi All, After a long time of not keeping fish or shrimp. I had a change of mind and got 10 cherry shrimp  They seem to be quite happy in there new home.


----------



## Nelson (3 Dec 2016)

Great stuff .


----------



## BexHaystack (3 Dec 2016)

Lucky shrimp!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2016)

Nelson said:


> Great stuff .



Hi Neil, Thank you  Well when we last met up. I said I would get some shrimp 

Wife's not happy though As now I spend even more time looking at my tanks


----------



## Nelson (3 Dec 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Wife's not happy though As now I spend even more time looking at my tanks


That's quite normal.I'd like to say they get over it,but..............................


----------



## tim (3 Dec 2016)

Great shrimp pics Roy, my wife doesn't mind me watching my tanks, it stops me picking up the TV remote


----------



## Nelson (3 Dec 2016)

tim said:


> it stops me picking up the TV remote


You're allowed to touch it ? .


----------



## tim (3 Dec 2016)

Nelson said:


> You're allowed to touch it ? .


 No


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2016)

tim said:


> No



Hi Tim Thank You  As to the TV controls there not worth picking up There's nothing on nowadays apart from repeats


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2016)

Hi Gary, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2016)

Hi All, I know I have shrimp === More Sorry


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2016)

Hi Neil, EdwinK Thank you


----------



## Doubu (4 Dec 2016)

:O!!! The slate matches so well! Is that a special kind of slate - or did you have a bigger piece and then smash it into smaller bits?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2016)

Doubu said:


> :O!!! The slate matches so well! Is that a special kind of slate - or did you have a bigger piece and then smash it into smaller bits?




Hi Doubu, Thank You  No its not special slate. People use it on top of a membrane in there gardens to stop weeds & pubs use it a lot when landscaping there outside gardens. My friend got me 3 bags of slate chippings and the bigger bits I bought from the LFS  And then I smashed up some of the small pieces to give it a more natural look.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Dec 2016)

Hi AnhBui Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2016)

Hi Z, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2016)

Hi Alex, Thank You


----------



## Manisha (8 Dec 2016)

What lovely new additions! ☺


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Dec 2016)

Hi All. Couple of photos.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Dec 2016)

Hi EdwinK, Manisha , BBogdan, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Dec 2016)

Hi Gary, AnhBui, Thank You


----------



## Nelson (8 Dec 2016)

Great pics Roy .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Dec 2016)

Hi Bex, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2016)

Hi Paraguay, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2016)

Hi All
I know more shrimp photos


----------



## BexHaystack (9 Dec 2016)

Loving your shrimp enthusiasm Roy! They are so much fun to watch, and just you wait til they have babies...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2016)

BexHaystack said:


> Loving your shrimp enthusiasm Roy! They are so much fun to watch, and just you wait til they have babies...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Hi Bex, Thank you.. I have not kept Fish or shrimp for ages. Been busy learning about and doing other parts of our hobby.Shrimp do bring life into the scapes though .Ho no it will be fish next 

I  cannot wait for the shrimp to have babies too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2016)

Hi, Chuanvaldes, Alex ,Thank You


----------



## Nelson (9 Dec 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> I know more shrimp photos


And why not .
I'm a bit drunk,but you certainly get some great macro pics .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2016)

Nelson said:


> And why not .
> I'm a bit drunk,but you certainly get some great macro pics .




Hi Neil, It took over 100 photos to get the 4 photos. I had a beer too well a couple. While sitting next to the tank waiting .Sad really but I enjoyed every moment the flavor of the beer and the photo taking. Having another beer now. As you do  Then lots of coffee


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Dec 2016)

Hi Tim, Thank You


----------



## Raptorendame (10 Dec 2016)

Finally go around to have a look at your thread - looks wonderful! Great  And I love shrimp, so shrimp photos are very much appreciated!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Dec 2016)

Hi All. Watching the shrimp again    A video now  
I thought this was one shrimp attacking another. And others shrimp were coming forward to join in--But No--- 1.19 1.22 in the video-- Are the shrimp breeding. Don't blink


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2016)

Hi All Well the Video did not work sorry


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Dec 2016)

Hi Manisha, Thank you 

Couple of photos


----------



## Nelson (21 Dec 2016)

Coming along great .


----------



## zozo (22 Dec 2016)

That turning into a lovely little jungle. .  .. What's that little green crypt at the mid front?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2016)

zozo said:


> That turning into a lovely little jungle. .  .. What's that little green crypt at the mid front?



Hi Marcel, Thank you The Crypt is  wendtii green for some reason its staying small at the moment.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2016)

Hi  Darrel , Alexander , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2016)

Hi Salava8, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Dec 2016)

Hi Gary Thank You


----------

